# How woukd you paint these wine racks?



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Am planning on spraying the rest of the cabs. The racks won't come out without breaking them. Thanks for your ideas. My best plan right now is do that section by hand.


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

I have painted them before.....Sucks. I used a whizz and stubby brush. 2 hours per coat at minimum to estimate. You just keep switching your hands through the holes PIA

You may as well try and spray as much as you can then finish by hand.

Or tell them to leave it as it would stand out and direct friends to their impressive and expensive wine collection....:whistling2:


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

We'd talk to the cabinet shop with whom we do a lot of work and come up with another way. Either dismantle that unit or have a replacement set of grids made. I think any solution will be expensive and, as RIAD wrote, a PITA, but I think that's the one that would give the best-looking result. 

What product will you be using? I'd be concerned about wear on the grid if these actually get used for storing wine bottles.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

I'd try to spray them too...lots and lots of angles/passes..Gonna suck for sure


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

If I had to spray this wine rack [fast drying material for example], I'd use a two quart pressure pot with plenty of hose, and the smallest conventional gun I could find. You can really dial down the air and material flow on those things in order to accomplish a nice finish without excessive overspray, and paint build up. Start from the very back wall with a wide fan, and narrow it down as you do the rack. 

I think there's too many angles, and too little space for the pressures of an airless.


----------



## sully9er (Jan 24, 2011)

Weenie Roller with a thick nap.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

I'm thinking a rattle can of BIN or cover stain should fit in there to get everything white. Maybe use a Pre-Val sprayer for the final coats.


----------



## Finn (Dec 18, 2011)

Damon T said:


> Am planning on spraying the rest of the cabs. The racks won't come out without breaking them. Thanks for your ideas. My best plan right now is do that section by hand.


I purchased pro shot flexible spray tip hose that would sort out ur problem. Its flexible and can be moved while spraying


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Finn said:


> I purchased pro shot flexible spray tip hose that would sort out ur problem. Its flexible and can be moved while spraying


Thanks Finn, but my proshot (the original) is way too much output for cabs IMO. Is yours the fine finish?


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

Damon T said:


> I'm thinking a rattle can of BIN or cover stain should fit in there to get everything white. Maybe use a Pre-Val sprayer for the final coats.


That's a good idea. Then if someone could get what you are using as top coat in an aerosol can you'd be good to go. I couldn't imagine getting a uniform finish all over everything else as being a fun experience any other way. Aerosol would be perfect for that.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

Good idea HOC.

Some paint stores will put your paint in aerosol cans for you.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Protip: If you charge enough, it doesn't seem like a PITA.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Seven light coats on these, and one final pass to even it all out. FP 395. Just use different angles with each pass.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Found another pic.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

Very nice, SL

as with most threads containing a question.. there's a definitive answer.


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

straight_lines said:


> Found another pic.



Looks good Tommy.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

straight_lines said:


> Seven light coats on these, and one final pass to even it all out. FP 395. Just use different angles with each pass.


7 coats on the rack or cabs too?

What product?

Thanks for your timely response, I'm going to be spam clicking this thread until I hear back from you or I fall asleep.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

That was cabinet coat by Inslx. 110 ff tip on the wine rack forgot to mention that.


----------



## Xmark (Apr 15, 2012)

straight_lines said:


> That was cabinet coat by Inslx. 110 ff tip on the wine rack forgot to mention that.


luv that cabinet coat. sure wish they would make it in a semi-gloss. most customers don't like a satin for kit cabinets around here in the great white north. i have never attempted to spray cc with an airless. if you read their spec sheet they recommend a hvlp and NOT to use an airless.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

It was with a finish pro, so not completely airless.


----------



## Xmark (Apr 15, 2012)

straight_lines said:


> It was with a finish pro, so not completely airless.



what threw me was the use of a ff tip that is more associated with an airless . i like the aaa rigs that use hvlp guns. makes more sense to have more control of the product with that type of gun.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Xmark said:


> what threw me was the use of a ff tip that is more associated with an airless . i like the aaa rigs that use hvlp guns. makes more sense to have more control of the product with that type of gun.


Hey Xmark, which guns are those? I've only seen the Titan and airless aaa, which I think are more like airless with the extra aircap.


----------



## Xmark (Apr 15, 2012)

Damon T said:


> Hey Xmark, which guns are those? I've only seen the Titan and airless aaa, which I think are more like airless with the extra aircap.


Kremlin airmix EOS 30-1

http://sroogle.ru/youtube.php?v=jM2UfL6BZQg


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Love the G40..


----------



## Xmark (Apr 15, 2012)

straight_lines said:


> Love the G40..



that's just an upgraded airless....The kremlin airmix takes atomization to another level.


----------



## Finn (Dec 18, 2011)

Damon T said:


> Thanks Finn, but my proshot (the original) is way too much output for cabs IMO. Is yours the fine finish?


Its the proshot 2 but yes i also have fine finish


----------

